# Which LEDs for planted tank?



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I would like to upgrade my light, i have a 2x39w T5HO, but am interested in LEDs. I'm looking at Current USA's Truelumen Pro LED striplight vs BoostLED's PAR30 bulbs.

Does anyone has any experience at growing plants with these?

I'm looking to light a 48x20x20 and a 48x24x24.

How many striplights would i need or how many PAR30 bulbs would i need?

Thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

Or should i just stick with T5HO? Or change to 2x70w metal halide?


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

It sounds like your looking for a "Hi tech" lighting setup? What kind of plants and fish? 

Pictures are always good too, Lol.

Good luck with your setup, its a good question because I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Select your LEDs based (largely) on the quality of the emitter they use. 

I think the BoostLED PAR bulbs use Crees, which are just fine. 


I'm definitely partial to the PAR bulbs if not going a DIY route. Plug-n-play. Just do some homework on deciding what optic angle you want.


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all

My current tank is a 48x16x20, it's 65g. My plants include swords, crypts, anubias, and ferns. Got really tired of pruning stem plants every 3 days. And I plan to upgrade, maybe ina year or so, to a 48x24x24 120g, cause i want discus, and my current tank make it a SW FOWLR or softie reef. My reason to change to LEDs is because of energy savings and long lasting bulb... and i really want the shimmer effect LOL. But i havent found anything of LEDs and plants. 

I can't upload a picture from my iphone. Once i have access to a pc i'll post one

Cheers


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

LEDs are more than capable of growing plants (I use them exclusively for plants). 

Over a 48X16X20, using quality PAR30 bulbs, I think you'd need a minimum of 3 of them using optic angles no more narrow than 60 degrees (unless you can raise it way up high, like 20-30" over the tank). 


Go with all cool white (6500K).


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

BoostLED has an all white bulb 7000k 5x3W with 60 degree optics, i was considering that. The reefing folk recommend 1 bulb for 12x12", can i get away with 1 bulb for 24x24" area? Considering its planted.


----------



## Milad LEDGroupBuy.com (Jan 29, 2011)

el_heb said:


> BoostLED has an all white bulb 7000k 5x3W with 60 degree optics, i was considering that. The reefing folk recommend 1 bulb for 12x12", can i get away with 1 bulb for 24x24" area? Considering its planted.


You would either need to get wider optics or raise the bulb higher to cover a 24x24 area. I would think the output would be fine, its just the coverage you need to worry about.

Or you could always build your own and save some $$


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a pic of my current tank

I don't have any technical knowledge, i'm a medical resident, so i would need a plug-n-play fixture, like the current-usa truelumen pro or boostled's bulbs.

Anyone has any experience with current's striplights?


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone uses Ecoxotic's Panorama Pro modules? I'm interested in getting a couple of these for my tank to replace my 2x39 T5HO. How many modules would I need to get low-medium light and cover the 48x16x20?


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

This guy is pretty high on the TMC GrowBeam lights for planted tanks:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/LEDLights.html

His article shows a 12 watt TMC GrowBeam beating a 175 watt metal halide:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html

I'm not sure about the conditions of that test and he claims that TMC has exclusive rights to a particular high-PAR LED from Cree, which I have not confirmed.

However, it does look like an interesting option.

[EDIT: After reading the article again, I'm not sure if that test uses the TMC LED]


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

60W of LED will be close to around 1.5-2.5 time of your current light depending on the lens.

Without lens, to achieve med to high PAR for planted requires A LOT MORE POWER than 60W. I think 60W with 60 degree lens is a great choice in your case.

Expect ~$300 for a dimmable one.

The Revolutions Series looks like this







[/url] Flickr 上 WingoAgency 的 RS1.0 Fixture on a 18x18x18 cube IMG_2036[/IMG]

The Grand Slam Series looks like this

Flickr 上 WingoAgency 的 Grand Slam A


I also noticed you asked about PAR bulbs. I have charted my PAR 38 6,700K(the brand you mentioned-I am happy to chart theirs too f some one local can lend me one) with 60 degree optics. You can match back the results with a sticky, I think from SN:Hobby so see how dense the bulbs you need.







[/url] Flickr 上 WingoAgency 的 PAR38 15x1W WingoLED DayLight 6,700K PAR DATA[/IMG]


----------



## Sparky007 (May 30, 2011)

[/url] Flickr 上 WingoAgency 的 RS1.0 Fixture on a 18x18x18 cube IMG_2036[/IMG]



I'm liking that revolution series, I think it would fit perfectly on a mini-L.
Where is this from? OR is it a home build?


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

Both DIY Parts and manufactured products are available:
Revolution Link Here




Sparky007 said:


> [/url] Flickr 上 WingoAgency 的 RS1.0 Fixture on a 18x18x18 cube IMG_2036[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all

Found these in a local home improvement store
http://www.magg.com.mx/catalogo/?product=FLAT-190-CIRCULAR&q=node/854

there's 6 LEDs at 15.2 watts total at 5000k and 80º optics, the store clerk told me one unit would be enough to light a 24x24 area. At 15.2 watts with 6 LEDs i think that would make it a little over 2 watts per LED. Would this be enough for my tank? I was considering getting 2.

Thanks


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I've looked at few PAR38 bulbs most are 1000+ Lumens. What I can not seem to find is info on how high to mount them over a 15" deep tank (12" to the substrate.)


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

DogFish said:


> I've looked at few PAR38 bulbs most are 1000+ Lumens. What I can not seem to find is info on how high to mount them over a 15" deep tank (12" to the substrate.)




Please check post #12, you will find a chart of 6,700K PAR38 bulb with high reference. However, all values are in PAR not lumens because lumen is a unit for human eyes not grow light.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

WingoAgency said:


> Please check post #12, you will find a chart of 6,700K PAR38 bulb with high reference. However, all values are in PAR not lumens because lumen is a unit for human eyes not grow light.


I did look at that and while I do appreciated the help, I do not understand chart chart at all.

I simply would liked to hang two PAR38 6500K bulbs from pendants above my rimless 40gal tank 37x15x18 and I just need to know how high. 



I'm sure from an enters standpoint all this is great info. But, I think a lot of it is lost on most of the readers.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

ive been lookin at getting a new led one that ive liked is a plug an play with blue an white looks good from seeing it set up. its made by sunshine systems you could do a 90w raised up or two 32w panel. ive got a 90w thats just red/blue works great but would rather have a white/blue as its much much easyer on your eyes! it has more output than i need on my 40b *well more light than i can use with proper co2 levels an fauna surviving*  my lfs has the 90w about 12"+ an its got perfect coverage for me on a 40b


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

DogFish said:


> I did look at that and while I do appreciated the help, I do not understand chart chart at all.
> 
> I simply would liked to hang two PAR38 6500K bulbs from pendants above my rimless 40gal tank 37x15x18 and I just need to know how high.
> 
> ...



Do you know how much PAR you need or want? Or, at least do you what light demand plants you want? The first chart in this sticky shows you the PAR value and their corresponding labels of "High Light", "Medium Light" and "Low Light". Once you define that(the type of plants you want to keep), then someone can chime how much PAR you will need with or without CO2. Before that is defined, I cannot assume what you want.

I can help you understand my chart in post #12. The light is set above the center of the circle, the first value that reads *245 in black* means PAR value when the light is 18" from the bottom of the tank(i.e your substrate surface in your case). The value *89 in orange* is the PAR value when the light is set at 30" above the center. When you move along the arrow where it says 9", that the distance from the center of the tank where the light is hang. So 9" from the center of your tank horizontally will give you PAR of *49* when the light is set at 30" above the center of the tank.

In conclusion, if you set 2 PAR 38 15x1W LED with 60 degree lens at height of 30" from the surface of your substrate it is still consider high light range of planted tank and you should use CO2.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

WingoAgency said:


> ...In conclusion, if you set 2 PAR 38 15x1W LED with 60 degree lens at height of 30" from the surface of your substrate it is still consider high light range of planted tank and you should use CO2.


The Bulb Product info says:
•	Includes twelve 1 watt Cree LED emitters
•	Optimum PAR 65K Daylight emitters
•	95 lumens per watt
•	8 inch x 8 inch light spread at 8-12 inches from aquarium
•	Simple operations as it fits into a standard household E26/E27 incandescent socket
•	The PAR 38 LED is 5 inches wide by 4 inches with a light spread of about 12-13 inches when light is mounted 8-10" above water surface
•	Focused Lumen Output

So, now I wonder is I really only need 1 PAR38 bulb?

The tank is only 15 deep and will house low light plants. If I go this route I'll use a track light pendant to mount the light so height adjustment or even adding a 2nd pendant is a non issue.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

DogFish said:


> The Bulb Product info says:
> •	Includes twelve 1 watt Cree LED emitters
> •	Optimum PAR 65K Daylight emitters
> •	95 lumens per watt
> ...



Because of the coverage, I think you will need 2 eventually and you can adjust the height when needed. A sign of too much light is algae growth faster than your plants :flick:

A lot of my clients use the cord from Ikea that looks like this:







[/url] Flickr 上 WingoAgency 的 White E26-27 Light Bulb Extension IMG_1770[/IMG]
Pretty stylish when dangling from the ceiling.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

el_heb said:


> and i really want the shimmer effect LOL. But i havent found anything of LEDs and plants.
> 
> I can't upload a picture from my iphone. Once i have access to a pc i'll post one
> 
> Cheers


have you entirely skipped out DIY section? :icon_mrgr

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/152354-chinese-10w-led-vs-chinese-5050smds.html

I was playing with 10W LED's 5050SMD LED's... and 3W 660nm led's... 

The hard part is, constant current vs constant voltage... I am playing with constant voltage... i want to play with constant current after i finished my stress tests on the 10W. 

Do a little studing... red filled my thread with a bunch of info on LED's. 

But an array is not hard to make... and the LED's are fairly cheap if you get them from hong kong. 

The hardest part will be trying to get your heat sink array to look nice.


But u can see here, its not hard.. very simple:









My take...

10W LED's are nice... they are super bright... however at the same time they are super HOT. 
How hot? they will burn out in 5-7 seconds unless u have a heat sink attached.

Not only that they will turn a stock intel cpu heat sink HOT if u dont have an active fan in 15 min. 

3W LED's are nice... i havent fully gotten a chance to play with cree's tho on a constant current driver. 
12V-10W LED's wont last long especially the 10W versions (1yr if your lucky), because they draw more then 900mA on 12V = 10.8W!!! which is bascially overboosting it.
But they costed me 4 dollars each, cover roughly 2 sqr ft with intensive light.... and being able to hotswap with those disconnects wont leave me crying when one does burn out.

20W, 50W, and 100W... man.... im scared on the heat output alone on a 10W's.. id hate to imagine the 50, and the 100W.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

DogFish said:


> I did look at that and while I do appreciated the help, I do not understand chart chart at all.
> I simply would liked to hang two PAR38 6500K bulbs from pendants above my rimless 40gal tank 37x15x18 and I just need to know how high.


Go for it. Hang them temporarily and raise them until the tank is lit the way you want it to be. That might be lighting most of the bottom or lighting all of it with some spill though the glass unto the floor. 
They make really nice cichlid tank lighting. 



> I'm sure from an enters standpoint all this is great info. But, I think a lot of it is lost on most of the readers.


Yes, but if you read enough of the posts, long enough, the info starts to make sense. After a while you'll be one of the gurus posting info. 

Please let us know, with pictures, how your two pendants work out.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

WingoAgency said:


> Because of the coverage, I think you will need 2 eventually and you can adjust the height when needed. A sign of too much light is algae growth faster than your plants :flick:



Thanks for the IKEA link.

I'm thinking I'll get the Dimmable bulb that will allow me to fine tune once I get my height close.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Please let us know, with pictures, how your two pendants work out.


Trust when this is finally up, my pic posts will be more boring than Uncle Elmo & Aunt Silvia's Caribbean Cruse pics. 

1st I need to do some wiring, install a switch box, dimmer and put a box in the ceiling. I think I'll put in mechanical timer inline near the breaker box too.
That ought to keep me busy for a few days.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Where are you buying PAR38 bulbs? The only ones I've found are like 3,000k...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Google search 38PAR LED gives you several sites

So far I think this is the one I want:
http://www.ledliquidatorsinc.com/PAR_38_12_LED_light_bulb.php


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Saw several lights at Lowes today that could be used for a single PAR38 LED bulb.

Like this one: http://www.lowes.com/pd_353922-4784...rentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=lanps&page=3&facetInfo=

I don't think you could use the shade. The bottom of the goose neck is 52" off the floor. The PAR 38's are 5" long. so the bottom of the bulb would be 47" off the floor. So for a 30" tall stand with a 16" high tank you are only 1" off the surface of the water. To use this light you would have to:

>>Easy way>> set the light on a 2' high box behind the aquarium
>>Harder way>> remove the base and attach the light pole to the aquarium stand.

Or look at this light that could be mounted on the stand:http://www.direct-lighting.com/display-light-par-halogen-fixed-arm-medium-base-BO-6133


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

Right now i just saw a new ecoxotic panorama module on their site, it says panorama freshwater kit, it looks like the older model, with 1w per led

http://www.ecoxotic.com/catalog/product/view/id/66/s/panorama-led-modules/category/17/

And according to ecoxotic they recommend 1 module per 12" length it seems, and i thought of using only 2 modules for a 48" long tank to get low-med light

Would it be better the newer Pro module? The newer one is like 2-2.5 w pero module

Anyone has any experience with these?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

1000 lumens produce 1000 lux at one meter distance. Multiply lux by .014 to get approximate PAR for cool white fluorescent light (close enough to LED light). So, that 1000 lumen LED bulb should produce 14 micromols of PAR at one meter distance, but that is assuming the bulb emits light through a full spherical angle around the bulb. It doesn't. The light is concentrated into about a 60 degree cone, which is about 1/36 of a full sphere (I think). Therefore the PAR should be about 36 times higher or 36 x 14 = 500 micromols of PAR at a one meter distance. If all of that is calculated correctly, you should get an awful lot of light from one bulb.  (At 20 inches, it would be 4X 500!)


----------



## airbagged (Jun 8, 2012)

I am currently using the aquaray grobeam 1000 on a 180 gallon planted they are amazing and the growth is insane!! they work excellent i was hesitant myself to put out the $1500 for 4 units and a controller but it was worth it!! check out my pic and see my setup. I also use Panorama freshwater leds as a secondary lighting system but the grobeams are fine without it. they are dim by contrast


----------

